# bowfish usa



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im having problems getting on the site tonight and i no duckslayer and whisker are on there can you guys get on or any others that are registered there all i get is an grey page that says this account has been suspended please contact blahblah blah as soon as possible


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It does the same for me.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

works for me


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

works for me now as well weasle whats your username on there


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Same as everywhere. I'm hardly ever on, but when I am I'm mostly just browsing and not chatting a whole lot.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have never read one of your posts over there i dont think


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm on there...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I've only got 2 or 3 at most. Like I said, the only time I'm on there is browsing.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im carp killer over there


----------



## bowfish16 (Feb 10, 2008)

they moved to the new site. -bow.fishingcountry.com


----------

